# Falabella Colt (6m) Southampton 18 Jan



## DebbieCG (29 January 2014)

Just sharing this info seen from Tracing Equines of stolen Falabella colt from Southampton (18 Jan)

 Police Reference 44140021624
 Between 1400 - 1700, Saturday 18th January 2014
 Location Colts Road Rownhams, Southampton
 Stolen a six month old Falabella colt. Photos below
 This is being treated as a theft and not a gone missing from a field!...!
 Please be on a continuous look out for this little pony.
 There is every possibility it is still in Hampshire and may be offered for sale. BUYER BEWARE!!
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/foru...php?f=6&t=3026


----------



## DebbieCG (29 January 2014)

This should be the correct link to photos/details (copied from Tracing Equines):

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3026


----------



## stormhorse (30 January 2014)

now listed on stolen horse register.


----------



## cally6008 (5 February 2014)

Tip Toe Sooty, black fallabella colt. Microchip 826038NFEQ04557

'TIP TOE SOOTY'
Crime Ref: 44140021624






(photo hosted on TE gallery)

Breed - FALLABELLA
Gender - Colt

Description / Comments - Police station Informed: Romsey Police Station, Hampshire. Police contact number: PC 22676 ATTWOOD 07880056682
Freezemark or Microchip: 826038NFEQ04557

Colour - Black
Height - Small
Age - 6months
Stolen from - COLTS ROAD, ROWNHAMS, HAMPSHIRE
Date of Theft - 18-01-2014
Region - Stolen Horse Register, Tel: 0870 870 7107, E-Mail: info@farmkey.co.uk

===== =====

Stolen a six month old Falabella colt - Southampton

Police Reference 44140021624

Between 1400 - 1700
Saturday 18th January 2014

Location Colts Road Rownhams, Southampton
Stolen a six month old Falabella colt. Photos below
This is being treated as a theft and not a gone missing from a field!!
Please be on a continuous look out for this little pony.
There is every possibility it is still in Hampshire and may be offered for sale. BUYER BEWARE!!

(cross posted from NFED forum)






(photo hosted on TE gallery)


----------

